# Cube v Long Tank



## qwerkles (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All

I initially had a design in mind to build a 2ft cube tank (60g) but instead found one in a store, then compared in price it was significantly more expensive than a 2ft long tank (52g) by $100.

Asking around and reading some information through aquarist magazines I am lead to believe long tanks are better for tropical fish due to better circulation in the water. 

What do you think? Are long tanks better than cube tanks? or does it simply not matter as long as you recreate the right environment for the fish?

*c/p*


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer a long tank. I have both square tanks and long tanks, and the longs give the more room to swim.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Prefer the long ones, those kind of tank are for certain class of fishes that no required much space to swimming but deeper spaces for their activities.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think cube tanks look nice and are fine for the fish as long as you don't have fish that need the length to swim. Rainbow fish are active and swim fast so a long tank is better. A surface breathing fish like a Betta can struggle to get to the top if the tank is too deep. For guppies either tank would be equally good. Angel fish are better in a tall tank because of their shape. 

Generally speaking more surface area will allow for better gas exchange of oxygen, CO2 etc which can effect stocking levels. Although good circulation from the filter or aeration from an air stone should make this a minimal factor.

If you are planning on a planted tank, depth of water effects how well the light gets to the plants. You might need slightly more light for a deeper tank.

On the whole longer, shallower tanks tend to be slightly better but I'd say if you really like the look of a cube tank go for it as long as you don't have fish that must have the length to swim the difference it will make is not so huge.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Snail pretty much covered it, but it depends on what fish you want and/or stocking level.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a 60 gallon cube and a 60 gallon standard, both Petsmart originals to me via Craigslist. The cube sits right beside my chair in my living room. Perfect shape for its position, the fishy performers go to great extremes to catch my attention . I use strong aeration, sponge filters and frequent water changes so the fish stay happy in either tanks. The standard 60 definitely displays the fish better from across the room but for more intimate viewing I love my cube.


----------

